# repair manual for Coleman 1850 mpowermate generator



## scottap

I have a Coleman poermate 1850 generator with a Briggs and Stratton engine that is leaking engine oil into the generator. This is an older generator but with zero hours, I'm assuming that the seal has dried out and needs replacing. I have no manuals and would appreciate any kind of instruction manual for replacing the seal between the engine and the generator.

the unit model # PM0401853

the engine info is: 
model #091412
type #0130 E1
code #031013YA
family # YBSXS.1481HE

thanks
Scott


----------



## paulr44

Coleman sold off Powermate some years ago, and Powermate has since gone bankrupt.
You could try calling (ex-)Powermate dealers to see if they have any manuals they could copy or sell, but an 1850 Watt gen. shouldn't be that complicated. Write down where wires go, draw pics if you have to.

In an overview, you have to remove the stator and rotor from the engine. You should know that removing the rotor will require a special puller, or puller tools. See my explanation of this required step here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237582

If you can't remove the rotor without damaging it, you can't change the engine crankshaft seal. The rest can be done with basic hand tools....
Paul


----------



## scottap

thanks for the assist, I tried the ex-dealers and got nothing but negative (frustrated) feedback, so i just started taking it apart. You were right it was very simple, motor no longer leaks and generator works great.
Thanks again and happy holidays to you


----------



## paulr44

Nice to hear, and you're welcome. Merry Christmas!


----------

